

This software guy accidentally designed an app that is saving my dyslexic son - sizzle
http://qz.com/232200/this-software-guy-accidentally-designed-an-app-that-is-saving-my-dyslexic-son/

======
noonespecial
_> The only thing that disappoints my son is that he can’t read the books we
have on our e-readers because the books are protected under digital rights
management and so the fluid experience that Voice Dream offers is off limits
for the many e-books for which we’ve already purchased._

The upside of DRM is so small and imaginary, the unintended, unexpected
downsides seem to go on forever.

